
Do you test your database? - trapatsas
Do you test your SQL&#x2F;database? Do you unit test your stored procedures? What tools do you use for functionality&#x2F;performance testing?
======
okket
For PostgreSQL, I'm using David Wheelers pgTAP (unit testing framework) and
Sqitch (git inspired change management). For other DBs, Sqitch at least
provides sanity checks for structure/design stage.

[http://pgtap.org/](http://pgtap.org/)

[http://sqitch.org/](http://sqitch.org/)

~~~
trapatsas
Good to hear! Although, I really have a strong feeling that only a small
minority really tests SQL/databases.

